# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Artlink at the Royal Highland Show

## gavin

This year's SBA pavillion at the Royal Highland Show looks like being even more interesting than usual.  The SBA have teamed up with Artlink again for 2015, extending the work on show last year.  See their 'Curious Routes' here:

http://www.artlinkedinburgh.co.uk/20...highland-show/
_
More:_

Welcome to Curious Routes: connecting the creative skills of individuals with mental health problems to communities who share their interests.

We bring you a preview of the work we’ve made for the Scottish Beekeepers Association for their Royal Highland Show 2015 tent.

Bespoke furniture for the honey tasting bar and shop.

Ceramic honey vessels which keep the honey at perfect sampling temperature.

Textiles which link all the work beautifully.

We have benefited from the expertise of contemporary makers and visual artists to create quality products; our makers work with Edinburgh Sculpture Workshop, SLH Furniture, Basic Mountain Studio and Edinburgh Contemporary Crafts.

If you can’t make it along to the Royal Highland Show on June 18th -21st, here’s the people and the story behind the artwork

facebook.com/ArtlinkEdinburgh
twitter.com/ArtlinkEdin

----------


## HJBee

Looks great, can't wait to see it tomorrow. Are you going along? I'm there tomorrow & Friday. Would be nice to see you.

----------


## gavin

Arrggh!!  H!!  There's me, offering to steward for two days largely in the hope that I might bump into a Kilbarchan angel or two, and Cynthia and Alan put me down for Saturday and Sunday.   :EEK!:    I'm spending the days up to the weekend catching up with beekeeping to make the weekend off possible.  

Should be a good event anyway.  It always is, but its a few years since I've been and it will be nice to see the changes including the Artlink exhibit.

----------


## HJBee

You will have to settle for the main man Cragie instead who will be there Sunday ! 

The Artlink displays are fantastic, they brighten up and modernise the tent brilliantly, this being my favourite 


Stewarding for the judging was enjoyable yesterday and I even bagged a couple of prizes in my first attempt entering.


Hope you have a great time, maybe see you at Dundee? HJ

----------

